# Aokp 4.3 on galaxy nexus?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there a build of aokp 4.3 for toro? Unofficially?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

http://androtransfer.com/?developer=marclandis&folder=toro

http://androtransfer.com/?developer=hillbillyhacker&folder=toro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, the difference between aokp 4.3 and 4.2.2 is night and day. So glad the memory leak issue is behind me. Runs so much better now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

Gapps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

dfgas said:


> Gapps?Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Use which ever you like as long as they are for 4.3.
Personally I use DHO's gapps.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone notice the signal is extremely weak on the new 4.3 builds... I came from ak47


----------

